# iSight : des confs et des maux [1] !...



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

je viens d'acheter une camera isight!  je suis sous osX.2.8

mon interlocuteur ( quelqu'il soit me voit et m'entend mais moi dès que la videoconference commence , j'entends que le son quitte et je ne l'entends pas!! en revanche lorsque cela passe que par le micro de la isight mais sans image, le son passe très bien et je peux entendre mon interlocuteur!!

Que se passe t'il?

je suis sous adsl 512


----------



## Jeffouille (26 Décembre 2003)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un petit problème avec mon iSight : l'image est toujours très sombre et il faut, pour avoir une image de qualité, avoir un fort éclairage.

Est-ce normal et existe-t-il un moyen logiciel de régler la sensibilité à la lumière de l'iSight ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## jmoneyron (27 Décembre 2003)

Bonsoir,
QuickTime BroadCaster en téléchargement gratuit sur le site Apple contient entre autre un logiciel de réglage de luminosité, pour la iSight ....et les autres.


----------



## Jeffouille (27 Décembre 2003)

jmoneyron a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> QuickTime BroadCaster en téléchargement gratuit sur le site Apple contient entre autre un logiciel de réglage de luminosité, pour la iSight ....et les autres.




Merci jmoneyron, mais apès avoir dl QT Broadcaster et réussi à modifier les réglages de l'image, quand je lance iChat, je n'arrive pas à récupérer les modifs et mon image redevient toute sombre


----------



## billboc (28 Décembre 2003)

Salut,

J'ai le même problème !
je relance le sujet pour peut-être avoir des infos supplémentaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à vous...
A+
Billboc


----------



## BioSS (28 Décembre 2003)

Faut éviter de faire ça le soir ou la nuit. Mettez-vous sinon une bonne lampe halogène, ça marche bien (pas en pleine face sinon vous êtes aveugle en quelques minutes lol)


----------



## Lordwizard (28 Décembre 2003)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> Merci jmoneyron, mais apès avoir dl QT Broadcaster et réussi à modifier les réglages de l'image, quand je lance iChat, je n'arrive pas à récupérer les modifs et mon image redevient toute sombre



C'est normal , car c'est iChat qui "pilote" la caméra et pour l'instant pas de réglages video, mais tu peux toujours faire entendre ta voix démocratiquement comme tout Mac user qui se respecte en utilisant l'option "émettre un commentaire sur....".

C'est grâce à ca que nous avons a chaque fois " the most requested option" de la part de tonton Steve


----------



## arnaudt (28 Décembre 2003)

même constat que toi : grosse déception de l'iSIght qui n'est PAS meilleure que ma ToUcam par exemple
consolation : via firewire ça bouffe moins de CPU et ça n'accapare pas mon iBook 600
donc je me suis résigné à acheter (car il est devenu payant) IChatUSBCam
surpris ? moi aussi
je pensais qu'il ne servait que pour faire fonctionner les cams USB avec iChat
mais en fait il offre une option bien pratique : il ajoute un réglage de luminosité-constrats-saturation dans iChat
pratique
dommage qu'il faille débourser 10$ pour avoir ça
(shame on you Apple, une fois de plus)
peut-être que la prochaine version d'iChat offrira ce réglage pourtant élémentaire, qui plus est présent dans toutes les autres applis (BTV, QTB, etc...)

PS : attention justement, le tableau de réglages proposé par iChatUSBCam n'est PAS celui qui apparait par défaut dans les autres applis, c'est un tableau plus simple, mais suffisant

ceci dit, rajouter de la luminosité, rajoute également BEAUCOUP de grains à l'image


----------



## polo50 (28 Décembre 2003)

moi pour la isight comme pour toutes les webcam j ai jamais trouvé mieux qu un bon éclairage !!!

quand on voit ce que les pros de la video balance comme lumieres pour un tournage rien d'étonnant !


----------



## billboc (29 Décembre 2003)

Merci Anraud pour tous ces commentaires interessants !
Polo50 tu n'as pas tord...

A+
Billboc


----------



## grekko (29 Décembre 2003)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> moi pour la isight comme pour toutes les webcam j ai jamais trouvé mieux qu un bon éclairage !!!
> 
> quand on voit ce que les pros de la video balance comme lumieres pour un tournage rien d'étonnant !



Je ne comprends pas,je croyais que c'était le point fort d'iSight d'après le site d'apple:"Equipée d'un objectif autofocus F/2,8 qui capture des images haute qualité même dans un environnement à faible luminosité, ....blabla"






Enfin bon......


----------



## Jeffouille (31 Décembre 2003)

mac et associés a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas,je croyais que c'était le point fort d'iSight d'après le site d'apple:"Equipée d'un objectif autofocus F/2,8 qui capture des images haute qualité même dans un environnement à faible luminosité, ....blabla"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est vrai que c'est décevant


----------



## lop (4 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !

alors voila, moi je voudrais savoir si Isight peut marcher
sans avoir forcément du haut débit ?
Je suis dans ma campagne paumée, mais je ne peux pas avoir l'adsl..
Est ceque quelqu'un utilise isight avec un simple modem?

parcequ'avec depuis panther, plus aucune autre webcam n'a
de driver à jour...


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2004)

ça peu marche pas tu va avoir 1 images par / sec


----------



## lop (4 Janvier 2004)

mouais..je sais, mais je n'ai pas trop le choix..

en fait, mon but est d'avoir au moins le rendu d'une webcam
classique, et je voudrais savoir si techniquement on peut l'utiliser
sur msn messenger même sans une grande fluidité ni un grd format d'image.
Je ne vois que cette webcam qui marche sur panther...


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

pas de probleme, j'ai une iSight et un abonnement Free, ayant casser l'alimentation de mon modem ADSL j'ai du surfer une semaine sur le modem interne donc en 56 kb et bien pas de probleme avec l'iSight et yahoo messenger donc pas de probleme avec MSN j'imagine


----------



## Floriane (4 Janvier 2004)

Possédant moi-même une isight depuis peu, je souhaite juste préciser que la vidéoconférence n'est pas gérée par la version macintosh actuelle de msn messenger.
En revanche, tu pourras utiliser ton isight avec ichat, yahoo messenger ou encore ohphoneX.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## lop (4 Janvier 2004)

ah, je suis rassuré...

merci à tous pour le tuyau !
et bonne année !!

C'est sûr que ce n'est pas un usage digne de la Isight,
mais je m'en contenterais en attendant d'avoir l'Adsl...


----------



## Jeffouille (7 Janvier 2004)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai un petit problème avec mon iSight : l'image est toujours très sombre et il faut, pour avoir une image de qualité, avoir un fort éclairage.
> 
> Est-ce normal et existe-t-il un moyen logiciel de régler la sensibilité à la lumière de l'iSight ?



En fait, la solution semble être  là et coute 39,99 $ + les frais de port


----------



## grekko (7 Janvier 2004)

Bien vu!!........


----------



## Jeffouille (7 Janvier 2004)

mac et associés a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu!!........



J'ai pas de mérite, c'était dans les news


----------



## Captain_X (7 Janvier 2004)

mac et associés a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas,je croyais que c'était le point fort d'iSight d'après le site d'apple:"Equipée d'un objectif autofocus F/2,8 qui capture des images haute qualité même dans un environnement à faible luminosité, ....blabla"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca n'empeche qu'isight n'a pas de reglage de diaphragme...
prends un appareils photo, tu te mets à 2.8 et tu shoot a plein de vitesse différente, tu verras que tu auras besoins d'une vitesse super lente pour avoir les details de l'image ...

alors c'est sur qu'il manque un tableau de paramétrage a ichat ... mais les parametrage numerique c'est vraiment merdique, grain, saturation ....

Rien de mieux qu'un gros eclairage en effet ... l'optique à des contrainte que le numerique ne pourra jamais contrer .


----------



## GreggNels (20 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

donc iSight neuve, marche une fois sur 2.... OUT : vidéo parasite lignes horizontales défilantes.
Cela vous dit qqchose ?
Merci
Greg


----------



## ed71 (22 Janvier 2004)

va voir sur macbidouille, ils en parlent

la mienne a le meme soucis, elle a été enlevé la semaine dernière par ups pour echange ou reparation, la je l'attend


----------



## ed71 (27 Janvier 2004)

c'a y est elle est revenu (avec une note qui me disait (en résumé) : votre ipod d'origine vous est renvoyé reparé ou non reparé si il a répondu aux tests d'utilisation normale.. oui oui votre ipod c'est marqué)

bref tjrs le meme soucis, au bout d'une journée ou deux des raie violettes apparaissent !

Y en a qui sont vraiment pas sérieux chez appe !!! surtout que ce soucis est connu !

je rapelle et demande un échange.


----------



## Jeffouille (23 Février 2004)

Avez-vous remarqué une amélioration de la luminosité de l'iSight depuis la dernière MàJ ?


----------



## landry (23 Février 2004)

c'est pas forcement la panacé mais c'est mieux en effet...en chromie et en luminosité..
Mais bon il faudrait avoir accès aux réglages video dans ichat ca serait la solution...


----------



## Jeffouille (23 Février 2004)

landry a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas forcement la panacé mais c'est mieux en effet...en chromie et en luminosité..
> Mais bon il faudrait avoir accès aux réglages video dans ichat ca serait la solution...



Ca serait LA solution


----------



## jmoneyron (23 Février 2004)

En fait, la solution semble être là et coute 39,99 $ + les frais de port 


Je suis allé voir chez le fournisseur américain (Griffin) de cette sympathique petite lampe, 39,99 $ c'est déjà pas donné, mais il convient d'ajouter la TVA à 19,6 % (maintenant perçue aux USA pour le compte de la &lt;france), et les frais de port 30 $ pour Fedex. 
De plus on ne peut qu'enregistrer des pré-commandes, livraison à une date non précisée pour l'instant.
Dans ces conditions je n'ai pas cliquer le bouton "Confirmer" !!!


----------



## lyly1950 (27 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous et merci à l'avance pout votre aide.Je viens d'acheter ma iSight et j'aimerais savoir si je dois avoir un compte Mac pour pouvoir l'utiliser.Je suis très surprise si c'est le cas car au prix que çà coûte pour l'acheter je ne suis vraiment pas intéresser à payer des frais annuels pour devenir menbre de Mac.com.Une réponse serait apprécier car si je dois payer pour pouvoir l'utiliser je retourne iSight au magasin.Et j'aimerais aussi savoir si ceux qui possède iSight sont satisfaits et si c'est facile à faire fonctionner.Merci à tous.


----------



## Zouzou (27 Février 2004)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il n'est pas nécessaire que tu aies un compte .mac pour utiliser iChat. 
Il suffit que tu te crées un compte AIM (c'est gratuit) en te rendant  ici . Une fois ton compte aim créé, tu pourras paramétrer iChat sans problème.
Pour ce qui est de l'iSight, j'en ai une. Le fonctionnement est très facile, ne t'inquiète pas. La qualité de l'image est excellente, le seul bémol récurrent est le problème de lumière. Il semble que l'iSight ait besoin de beaucoup de lumière, sinon l'image est sombre. Cela dit, tu peux toujours aller lire  ça 
Voilà,
au plaisir


----------



## Zouzou (27 Février 2004)

Mais au fait, as-tu iChat ????
Sinon, je suis désolé pour la réponse que je viens de te faire


----------



## lyly1950 (27 Février 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse claire.Oui j'ai Ichat AV .Mais il faut que ce soit avec qlq un qui à IChat.Je ne peux pas  l'essayer maintenant car je ne connais encore personne mais j'espère que çà viendra.Je  crois que je n'étais pas sur le bon forum.Mais j'aimerais bien avoir un site pour pouvoir m'expliquer comment l'utiliser.Bye


----------



## Zouzou (27 Février 2004)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu trouveras plein de choses intéressantes  ici 
Bonne découverte d'iChat.
A bientôt.


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2004)

tu trouveras ton bonheur ici


----------



## Jeffouille (24 Mars 2004)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> En fait, la solution semble être  là et coute 39,99 $ + les frais de port



Elle est maintenant disponible   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si quelqu'un connait un revendeur en France ...


----------



## ed71 (24 Mars 2004)

fait la maj déjà !!! ca change vraiment, la luminosite est meilleur et les couleurs vraies


----------



## Jeffouille (24 Mars 2004)

ed71 a dit:
			
		

> fait la maj déjà !!! ca change vraiment, la luminosite est meilleur et les couleurs vraies



Tu parles de iChat 2.1 ?

C'est vrai que c'est meilleur, mais je trouve que ce n'est pas encore ça


----------



## corbuu (14 Avril 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde

Je part in england bientot pour un an... je compte donc acheter 2 Isight pour moi (en angleterre) et mon amie (qui reste en france)

Avant cela j'aimerais savoir si l'Isght marche bien avec mon PowerBook 1ghz titanium SD ? Avez vous des retours ?

Autre question  : comment s'accorche l'isght sur mon PB ? Cela n'alourdit pas l'écran ? J'ai peur que ca fasse un poids trop important...sur le haut de l'ecran.

Autre question : Mon amie est sur PC, l'ISGHT marche uniquement sous mac ? ???

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Marcant (14 Avril 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Autre question : Mon amie est sur PC, l'ISGHT marche uniquement sous mac ? ???



A priori, l'Isight fonctionne que pour mac ! Je compte aussi en acheté une prochainement car elle est très bien !


----------



## corbuu (15 Avril 2004)

c'est nul que cette ISIGHt soit faite uniquement pour APPLE !


----------



## Claude number X (15 Avril 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> c'est nul que cette ISIGHt soit faite uniquement pour APPLE !



Ben quand on utilise un PC, faut être demeuré pour acheter une WebCam à 170  (certes belle) pour mettre sur un écran tout moche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Il en existe des bien moins cher, tout aussi efficace, en USB2 ou en FireWire. Perso j'utilise  celle-ci qui fonctionne aussi bien sur Mac et sur PC. Son seul pb, pas de micro intégré mais la plus part des mac et PC en ont un. Elle est également livrée sans transfo, hors les cartes FireWire sur PC n'alimentent pas toujours les périphs).

Enfin, pour PC seulement y'a vraiment l'embarras du choix (prends toi une iSight pour le Mac et va jeter un oeil au supermarché pour le PC)

Le truc important est plutôt de faire les mises à jour de vos systèmes et applis de Chat respectifs, que tu puisses utiliser iChat AV 2.1 et elle AIM dernière version (càd qu'il lui faut surement Windows XP)


----------



## zarce (13 Mai 2004)

quelqu'un sait-il s'il existe un pilote windows pour utiliser isight sur un pc car l'image fonctionne mais pas le micro !


----------



## Onra (13 Mai 2004)

Alors là, je serais bien en peine de te répondre mais franchement la réponse m'intéresse !


----------



## Amophis (14 Mai 2004)

Je crois avoir lu qq part que la seule solution pour un PC est l'isight pour l'image et un micro pour le son  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au moins pour l'instant, on sait jamais si un ptit malin nous sort un ptit driver pour Windows (étant donné que c la meilleur  webcam   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pickwick (17 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,
je chatte avec une amie sans webcam mais avec ichat.
J'ai ichat DV et une isight.
Mon amie me voit mais elle ne m'entend pas , mon micro semble ne pas fonctionner sur l' isight, de plus si je vais sur Pref système SON, le micro de la isight est bien selectionné comme source d'entrée, mais le curseur de volume revient tjrs à 0 (pas de son) et le bouger vers ls droite ne fait pas avancer le problème, le son semble ne pas passer.
Moi j'entends bien mon amie.

J'ai tout réinstaller, ichat et même Panther et rien n'y fait ....
Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
Merci !


----------



## imaout (17 Juin 2004)

Vos correspondants sont-ils sous Mac ou sous Windows ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous,
J'ai utilisé ce week-end mon iSight pour faire un petit film dans iMovie, impeccable pas de problème, par contre, quand maintenant je veux me servir de mon iSight dans IchatAV, celui-ci me donne le message suivant "Votre caméra est déjà utilisée par une autre application", sachant que j'ai quitté iMovie et que j'ai redemarré plusieurs fois.....????? Comment puis-je résoudre mon problème ?


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2004)

tu as un sujet fait il y a quelques jour sur un camescope qui avait le même soucis et l'auteur a trouvé la solution,( faut dire qu'il est modo aussi   )
donc zou une petite recherche


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Juillet 2004)

OK, cherché, vu ,trouvé, réglé.


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2004)

Comme quoi la recherche en france (en suissse ?) ça marche


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2004)

Vous auriez pu mettre un ou des liens


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vous auriez pu mettre un ou des liens


tu as raison mais j'ai fait ça vite fait avant de partir au boulot 
ze lien


----------



## kev (22 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à faire reconnaitre le micro d'iSight dans GarageBand il n'aparait pas.
Le seul micro qui marche est celui du mac
Quelque un peut il m'aider merci.


----------



## Spécialiste-Généraliste (23 Juillet 2004)

Il est pas bien celui du Mac ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

Juste une petite question en passant :
Je n'utilise pas iChat ... puis-je utiliser iSight uniquement avec QT Broadcaster pour tourner de petites séquences vidéo directement au format .mov et les retravailler sous iMovie ?
Est-il nécessaire que iChat soit quand même installé sur l'iBook pour pouvoir installer l'iSight ?
Merci d'avance !!!!!    
ps : j'ai fait une recherche ... mais infructueuse en ce qui concerne la nécessité du "tandem" iChat / iSight !  
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

Je ne peux te répondre très précisemment, car je n'ai pas QT broadcaster. En tout les cas, à partir de 10.3 il est possible d'enregistrer des séquences videos avec l'isight sur iMovie et de les retrvailler ensuite. Attention, tu as besoin de beaucoup de ressources système.
J'espère t'avoir aidé, 
a plus.


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

ichat n est pas necessaire pour utiliser ton isight 

tu peux utiliser imovie 4 ou quicktime broadcaster pour importer tes videos 
perso j prefere imovie pour importer c est moins usine a gaz que quicktime 
pour faire mumuse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous les deux pour ces infos !!!!!


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2004)

Tout pareil imovie direct, nouveau projet importer (c'est même possible sans cassette) directement simple et efficace surtout pour effets de transparence sur les verres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> surtout pour effets de transparence sur les verres


Arrrrffff !!!!!
    ... tu as bien deviné naas !!!!!    :love:


----------



## golf (27 Juillet 2004)

- Oups, une visite de TheBig  :love:  Et moi qui ait pas fini le ménage :rateau: ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Oups, une visite de TheBig​


Arf ! Salut golf !   ... tu remarqueras en passant que je reste calme, discret, de bonne compagnie et propre sur moi dans les forums techniques !!!!!    :love:


----------



## abram (21 Août 2004)

Sur macbidouille, ya des photos du support magnétique de la isight. Mais je ne cmprends pas bien comment on attache le tout ; est-ce qu'on sait mobiliser (je veux dire incliner en haut, en bas ou sur les côtés) la isight ?
Si d'autres l'on reçue, pouvez-vous poster des photos ?
Merci


----------



## abram (21 Août 2004)

Dites les modérateurs, ça vous fait plaisir de modifier mon titre et de déplacer mon post  

Ne me répondez pas que mon post n'a pas sa place dans réagissez, parce que alors je ne vois pas ce que le sujet "ipod 4G" fait là


----------



## Télémac (21 Août 2004)

cool inutile de t'emballer publiquement  d'autant que ton post s'est posé dans vidéo  alors que c'est plus une question de matériel en tant que tel et pas de question vidéo.

Nous nous concertons et allons prendre une décision adéquate afin de placer le post ou il devra être pour l'instant je le laisse la pour qu'il ne fasse pas le yoyo

merci pour ta compréhension et désolé pour cette petite "contrariété"


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

abram a dit:
			
		

> ...est-ce qu'on sait mobiliser (je veux dire incliner en haut, en bas ou sur les côtés) la isight ?


L'iSight inclut une rotule (dans la tête) qui lui permet une certaine mobilité sur 2 axes.
C'est dans cette rotules que tu enfiches le connecteur FW après l'avoir fait passer par le pied 
Pour le reste, tu peux faire une recherche du manuel sur le site Apple 

nb : faut pas t'énerver comme çà  Le principal est que tu aies ta réponse où que soit placé ton sujet. Quand à ton titre, nous essayons qu'il soit lisible, compréhensible et qu'il puisse faire l'objet d'une requête de recherche aisée


----------



## abram (21 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : faut pas t'énerver comme çà  Le principal est que tu aies ta réponse où que soit placé ton sujet.



Le problème, c'est que quand on met un sujet dans un forum peu fréquenté, on n'obtient pas de réponse


----------



## Télémac (21 Août 2004)

ok 
le logement définitif est trouvé 

je déplace et désolé pour ce contre-temps 

bonne continuation
et casse pas le plastique de ton truc c'est fragile


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

abram a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que quand on met un sujet dans un forum peu fréquenté, on n'obtient pas de réponse


Tsi tsi, le forum est organisé par thème et il faut respecter les thèmes ; là, tu es un des premiers à questionner sur l'iSight v2 sur ce plan, donc nous nous sommes consulté et c'est réglé.
Quand à la fréquentation, une question pendant les vacances au mois d'août   
Les réponses viennent quand les compétences sont là  :rateau: 
Il y a des questions qui mettent des jours à avoir des réponses et certaines n'en ont jamais 
C'est comme çà, point.


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2004)

Moi la question que je me pose sur ce support magnétique, c'est....

Comment un aimant peut-il tenir sur un entourage d'écran censé être en aluminium????


Et question subsidiaire: la fixation est-elle suffisament "forte" pour qu'on puisse allumer ou éteindre l'iSight (en tournant la bague avant), voire simplement réorienter la caméra, sans "décoller" l'aimant?


----------



## maousse (23 Août 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Comment un aimant peut-il tenir sur un entourage d'écran censé être en aluminium????


ben, c'est de l'aluminium dehors, mais dedans....


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ben, c'est de l'aluminium dehors, mais dedans....


Tu crois qu'ils ont mis une rondelle d'acier à l'endroit prévu pour placer l'iSight, on bien il y a une coque complète en acier (en ce cas, qu'elle utilité de réhabiller le tout en alu???)

De plus, l'accroche de l'aimant de doit pas être terrible vu qu'entre l'aimant et le support en acier on a la tôle d'alu et le plastique du support

Je m'en vais tester ça à AppleExpo.


----------



## Sgt. Kabukiman N.Y.P.D. (23 Août 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en vais tester ça à AppleExpo.


En effet, je pense que c'est la meilleure solution  
Je vais faire de même parce que je me pose les mêmes questions...


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

J'ai testé le support magnétique de l'iSight sur les nouveaux écrans Apple.

Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que la tenue est très bonne. Il faut forcer pour réussir à "décoller" l'iSight de l'écran, et ce où que l'on place l'iSight sur la surface métallique de l'écran.

J'en conclue donc que soit Apple a inventé l'aluminium magnétique, soit ces écrans ne sont pas entourés d'alu comme on le lit partout, mais bien d'un métal ferreux!


----------



## Sgt. Kabukiman N.Y.P.D. (7 Septembre 2004)

je confirme ce que tu dis r e m y, j'ai eu l'occasion de manipuler la iSight avec son support magnetique, et ça tient très très bien. (avec iChat sur Tiger.... wow c'est cool à quatre...)

concernant la composition du revêtement de ces moniteurs, même le démonstrateur Apple était incapable de me renseigner (bon, ça veut pas dire grand chose...;-))


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2004)

C'est dingue ça non? Apple invente l'aimant pour aluminium... et Phil Schiller n'en dit pas un mot lors du KeyNotes! Tu crois qu'il se réserve pour une communication internationale dans la revue Science? Avec ça c'est a minima le prix nobel de physique assuré!


----------



## bacman (8 Septembre 2004)

gros désagrément très génant, à l'ouverture de ichat, la camera isight perd le son de maniere aléatoire et le menu isight intégré disparait des prefs video "micriphone" et est remplacé par "aucun". Cela fonctionne une fois sur 3, je suis obligé de réouvrir l'appli plusieurs fois pour que ça fonctionne; mystere et boule de gomme, j'ai repris toutes mes connections FW et supprimé l'ipod, c'est sans doute un confit avec une autre appli, j'ai supprimé msn messenger sans résultat
Merci de vos lumières
Config :10.3.5 sur G5


----------



## Sgt. Kabukiman N.Y.P.D. (10 Septembre 2004)

Encore plus fort. Apres l'alu, le plastique.
En parcourant les images d'Apple pour la presse, on trouve une photo de l'iMac G5 avec une iSight au sommet. Et quand on regarde de plus près, le support de la caméra est blanc....
A ma connaissance il n'y a qu'un support blanc: c'est le magnétique....

pour les curieux:
http://www.apple.com/pr/photos/imacflat/04imac.html
(deuxième image)


----------



## golf (10 Septembre 2004)

C'est le nouveau manchon de l'Isight 
Rien que du normal là


----------



## bacman (11 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est le nouveau manchon de l'Isight
> Rien que du normal là


je viens de le recevoir apres l'avoir commandé sur AE, il est bien plus pratique que l'ancien support avec colle et se marie parfaitement avec mon nouvel écran alu.
Je me permets de redemander de l'aide ici, je n'ai plus le son sur ichat AV comme décrit plus haut,


----------



## golf (11 Septembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> ...Je me permets de redemander de l'aide ici, je n'ai plus le son sur ichat AV comme décrit plus haut


A priori 3 possibilités :
- Dans les prefs système / matériel / son : le périph iSight n'est pas sélectionné ! re sélectionner...
- Un faux contact sur une des fiches FW ! débrancher/rebrancher...
- Un fichier de iChat qui est vérolé ! réinstaller iChat Av...


----------



## bacman (11 Septembre 2004)

1/ sélectionné
2/ débranché/rebranché
3/ le son revient aléatoirement lors d'une énième ouverture de ichat, je pense plutôt à un conflit avec une autre appli qui essaye d'utiliser ichat... quid? à part msn que j'ai viré  

nota j'ai ce pb depuis que j'ai reçu mon nouveau G5 apres avoir récupéré mon utilisateur grace au  nouveau setup asssistant d'installation (génial)


----------



## golf (11 Septembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> 3/ le son revient aléatoirement lors d'une énième ouverture de ichat, je pense plutôt à un conflit avec une autre appli qui essaye d'utiliser ichat... quid? à part msn que j'ai viré
> 
> nota j'ai ce pb depuis que j'ai reçu mon nouveau G5 apres avoir récupéré mon utilisateur grace au  nouveau setup asssistant d'installation (génial)


Ton G5 a été livré avec Panther 10.3.5 ou tu a fait une màj ?!


----------



## bacman (11 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ton G5 a été livré avec Panther 10.3.5 ou tu a fait une màj ?!


livré avec 10.3.4, j'ai donc fait la mise à jour apres avoir récupéré mon utilisateur et applis depuis le G4 qui était en 10.3.5.
tu as une piste?


----------



## golf (11 Septembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> ...tu as une piste?


Oui, mais j'hésite !
J'ai eu un pb similaire à un moment donné et après une màj !
Pour d'autres raison j'ai fait une clean ré-install de l'ox X et tous mes petits pbs de conflits divers ont été résolus...
A toi de voir.


----------



## bacman (11 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais j'hésite !
> J'ai eu un pb similaire à un moment donné et après une màj !
> Pour d'autres raison j'ai fait une clean ré-install de l'ox X et tous mes petits pbs de conflits divers ont été résolus...
> A toi de voir.


okay, je vais refaire une install  de ichat en virant toutes les prefs ichat, toutes les autres parties du systeme sont pleinement opérationnelles.
merci encore
bizarement ça fonctionne de puis cette aprem sans avoir rien touché
les pannes aléatoires sont les plus vicieuses, on ne peut se raccrocher à rien pour établir un diagnostic


----------



## bacman (12 Septembre 2004)

J?ai éxécuté 2 manips et pour l?instant, ça a l?air de fonctionner
1/ dossier bibliotheque/audio/plug-ins/hal/iSightAudio.plugin
j?ai écrasé le fichier pour le remplacer par le même en provenance d?un autre disque
2/ j?ai viré le package update 1,02 et l?ai réinstallé


----------



## g0g01 (4 Octobre 2004)

Bjour à ttes et tous,

je suis confronté à un problème avec mon revendeur, j'ai acheté dernièrement un iSight qui me donne entière satisfaction sauf sur un point, c'est le cas de le dire...
J'ai après qlqs minutes d'utilisation un pixel "mort" (?) qui apparaît tjrs au même endroit et qui se voit plus ou moins en fonction des différentes configurations d'éclairage. Mon revendeur bien aimé (macline pour ne pas le nommer) me dit que la webcam n'a rien et qu'il s'agit d'un problème logiciel, ils n'ont pas voulu me l'échanger et m'ont fait allonger 50 euros de plus pour frais de test. Je me retrouve donc avec une iSight à 220 euros qui a mon sens est défectueuse.
Je joins deux captures d'écran fraîchement prises, le soir l'effet est plus prononcé.
Votre avis ?


----------



## gaetan (4 Octobre 2004)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème avec un camescope Sony haut de gamme il y a quelques années. Après un appel chez Sony, le verdict était clair : problème de matrice (le capteur), échange immédiat.

Retournes chez ton revendeur, branches ton iSight sur un de leur ordi en expo pour leur faire constater, et demande-leur un remboursement immédiat de tes 50 Euros en faisant un scandale s'ils ne veulent pas te rembourser.


----------



## g0g01 (5 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse gaetan, ça va être dur je crois car apparemment même Apple ne veut rien entendre à propos de ce problème.
A+


----------



## Friskies (6 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

je suis nouvelle sur le forum et dans le monde Mac. Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel iMac (j'avais depuis qqs mois un iBook). Je cherche un pied aimanté pour ma petit iSight pour la positionner au dessus de l'écrant. Vous savez où on peut en trouver ? (j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum mais je n'ai rien trouvé). Sur l'Applestore il y a une espèce de kit pour iSight mais je ne suis pas sûr que le pied aimanté magique s'y trouve.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous
 Pour continuer dans le genre, j'ai un gros problème avec mon iSight, elle est devenu myope ! Pour être plus sérieux et plus précis, je ne vois plus rien, n'y de prêt, n'y de loin...????? avec iChat. Je ne l'avais pas utilisé depuis la mise à jour 10.3.6 est-ce lié ? Hier, j'ai déplacé mon UC et j'ai débranché tous mes fils, peut-être est-ce dû à cela ? Avez-vous une idée, merci d'avance.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Novembre 2004)

Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## gaetan (15 Novembre 2004)

> Friskies : le support aimanté est dans le kit iSight vendu sur l'AppleStore à 29 Euros. Néanmoins, demande confirmation par téléphone en appelant l'AppleStore.


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2004)

Friskies a dit:
			
		

> ...Je cherche un pied aimanté pour ma petit iSight pour la positionner au dessus de l'écrant...





			
				gaetan a dit:
			
		

> > Friskies : le support aimanté est dans le kit iSight vendu sur l'AppleStore à 29 Euros. Néanmoins, demande confirmation par téléphone en appelant l'AppleStore.


La question a déjà été évoquée dans ce fil 
Il faut remonter un peu, c'est tout


----------



## Apca (25 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je me suis acheté l'isight mais lorsque j'essaye de l'utilisée ont me dit quelle est déjà utilisée par une autre application alors que je n'ai rien de lancé.

D'ou pourrait provenir le problème ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## TNK (25 Décembre 2004)

Même cadeau hier soir, même problème de temps à autre et d'autres problèmes...

Après mise en veille:
Dans le profile système (menu pomme/A propos/plus d'infos), dans Firewire, il apparait "aucune info disponible", je débranche l'isight, je relance le profile système, et les infos firewire apparaissent à nouveau
Quand le firewire est bloqué, ichat est bloqué et IMPOSSIBLE de le tuer, même par un kill -9 pid 
Ichat rend la main quand on débranche l'isight

Il arrive que ce genre de choses de passent sans être passé par une mise en veille. Et c'est ping pong entre ichat, firewire et branche-débranche 

Là ça fait une heure que tout marche sans problème, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi.

Je suis passé par un redémarrage à froid (arrêt, débranchement du cordon d'alimentation et de l'isight), ça a planté une fois et depuis, ça marche...

Je parcours les forums et je me rends compte qu'il y a un nombre de posts impressionnants sur les plantages ichat/isight

J'ai booté sur le disque livré avec l'Apple Care, il n'y a pas de test des ports fiewire 

On se tient au courant


----------



## Apca (25 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me suis acheté l'isight mais lorsque j'essaye de l'utilisée ont me dit quelle est déjà utilisée par une autre application alors que je n'ai rien de lancé.
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé la solution de mon coté qui est pas très top, mais au moin je sais d'ou provient le problème. 

Voir ICI


----------



## TNK (26 Décembre 2004)

Merci
De mon côté, je pense avoir trouvé: câble firewire de piètre qualité et faux contacts associés.
J'utilise le connecteur aimanté pour l'Imac G5 et dedans, le cable est "tordu". Je me suis rendu compte du problème de câble lorsque j'ai tourné l'iSight et que le bus firewire s'est bloqué alors que tout fonctionnait depuis des heures.

Je vais essayer de me faire payer un câble firewire par Apple (sais pas si ça marche, iSight achetée à la Fnac...)


----------



## Apca (26 Décembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> J'utilise le connecteur aimanté pour l'Imac G5 et dedans, le cable est "tordu". Je me suis rendu compte du problème de câble lorsque j'ai tourné l'iSight et que le bus firewire s'est bloqué alors que tout fonctionnait depuis des heures.



Je trouve aussi que le cable est vraiment tordu la dedans, il aurait pu faire le plastic blanc un peu plus long ou quoi...   
Tiens nous au courant...


----------



## TNK (29 Décembre 2004)

Après test d'un autre câble, il s'est avéré qu'à chaque mouvement de la "boule" servant à bouger l'iSight, le bus firewire partait en sucette et la caméra en rade 
Echange à la Fnac (malgré tous ceux qui "bavent" sur la Fnac, c'est quand même un sacré avantage l'échange instantané), et depuis ce soir tout est OK...avec une nouvelle iSight


----------



## Apca (29 Décembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Après test d'un autre câble, il s'est avéré qu'à chaque mouvement de la "boule" servant à bouger l'iSight, le bus firewire partait en sucette et la caméra en rade
> Echange à la Fnac (malgré tous ceux qui "bavent" sur la Fnac, c'est quand même un sacré avantage l'échange instantané), et depuis ce soir tout est OK...avec une nouvelle iSight



Ben c'est cool, pas quelle soit tomber en panne, mais que le problème est réglé !


----------



## macarel (5 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, d'abord bonne année.
Je viens d'en acheter une, comme mon beaufrère, pour les enfants, mamie etc.
ça marche, mais je suis très déçu de la qualité de l'image. L'image "locale", (de moi même sur mon ordi) est impeccable, par contre, l'image distant est carrément pourie.
Je ne comprends pas très bien.
Moi j'ai un ADSL 1024, lui un ADSL 480 (eh oui, ça existe aux Pays Bas). Si l'image distant reste comme ça, autant vendre l'isight et acheter un webcam USB bon marché
C'est iChat, la connection ou l'iSight qui déconne?
Si vous avez un idée, ça m'arrangerait.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Janvier 2005)

ça doit être plutôt un problème logiciel

 mais garde ton iSight parce qu'avec MacOS X.4 la qualité vidéo d'iChat va être nettement amélioré (cf cette page d'Apple )
 et puis il y a aussi des logiciels comme Delicious Library qui valent le détour


----------



## golf (5 Janvier 2005)

Il arrive aussi souvent que ce soit le réseau AIM qui sature


----------



## macarel (5 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être plutôt un problème logiciel


 
Eh, c'est bizarre quandmême, quand mon beaufrère utilisait sa caméra Sony (moi, je n'avait pas de caméra ni de cam), l'image était nettement meilleur (en unidirectionel biensûr). Ce qui me tue c'est q'une copine de ma fille qui est sur windows avec un cam USB à trois balles a une image très bien avec ces copines Windows. Alors, vous entendez déjà les remarques  
Et cette saturationde AIM, c'est quoi exactement et comment on peut le savoir si c'est ça la raison?
Pfff, macarel alors
  Donc, en résumé: pas de solutions dans l'immédiat


----------



## Bins (1 Février 2005)

Voilà je voulais savoir comment on fait pour se servir du micro d'isight dans garageband car mon mac me met mon micro en invisible, quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider svp ?

merci d'avance


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

La reconnaissance de l'iSight et de son micro se fait par :
Préférences Système/Matériel : Son/Entrée

Les apps vont ensuite puiser dans les ressources du système


----------



## isco (27 Février 2005)

Je sais pas si je poste au bon endroit mais bon,

J'ai mon iBook depuis 1 mois maintenant et tout se passe bien, sauf avec la iSight.
Voila ma soeur a un mac aussi et elle a une iSight qu'elle utilise tres peu du coup elle me l'a donné.
Sauf que quand je le branche, bah il ne se passe rien, j'ai essayer avec imovie et ichat et rien, il ne reconnait rien, et franchement je ne comprends rien.
Donc si quelqu'un sait pourquoi, si je dois activer quelquchose je veux bien un coup de main.

Merci.


----------



## naas (27 Février 2005)

pour allumer l'isight il faut la tourner, je sais cela parait couillon comme remarque mais l'as tu fait ?


----------



## isco (27 Février 2005)

oui je l'ai deja fait. Maintenant je sais plus quoi faire.
Ya pas autre chose qu'il faut faire?


----------



## naas (27 Février 2005)

dans la pomme en haut a droite clique sur a propos de ce mac, plus d'infos, fire wire, as tu la isight ?


----------



## isco (27 Février 2005)

non j'ai rien.
Et c'est bizarre par ce que tte a l'heure je l'ai brancher, j'ai eu la lumiere verte 2 secondes, ca a lancer ichat, et puis apres plus rien.
il ne le reconnaisait plus.


----------



## naas (27 Février 2005)

tant que ta isight n'est pas reconnue dans ce panneau inutile d'aller chercher plus loin
débranche tes autres périphériques, ou sinon essaie là chez ta soeur ou ailleurs


----------



## isco (27 Février 2005)

dernier truc, elle est chaude!!! donc elle recoit de l'energie.
Est ce qu'il y a un moyen pour le focer a la reconnaitre?


----------



## naas (27 Février 2005)

A mon humble avis elle est defectueuse :sick: ou tes ports fire wire deconnent re :sick:
essaie sur un autre mac

>Est ce qu'il y a un moyen pour le forcer a la reconnaitre?
 non


----------



## puffade (27 Février 2005)

Ce type de problème m'est déjà arrivé. Il suffit d'éteindre l'ordinateur, de débrancher et rebrancher puis redémarrer l'ordi. et là elle devrait ê^tre reconnue automatiquement. Vérifie également les préférences vidéo dans ichat. Bonne chance


----------



## kathy h (4 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question idiote à poser:  iChat 2.1 et iChat AV c'est la même chose? sur mon Imac G5 avec macOS X .3.8 j'ai iChat 2.1  mais c'est pas indiqué iChatAV, quand je veux télécharger iChatAV sur:  http://www.apple.com/ichat/download/  au moment du téléchargement  il y a marqué "iChat 2.1" et non iChatAV alors qu'au début juste avant de télécharger il y a bien marqué "iChat AV 2.1 " d'ou mon interrogation : est-ce la même application avec ou sans le AV?  c

comme je veux m'acheter un iSight j'aimerais savoir si avec iChat 2.1  ça marchera ou si effectivement il y a un iChat AV différent de iChat 2.1  si oui  ou le trouve t'on? 

merci


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une question idiote à poser:  iChat 2.1 et iChat AV c'est la même chose? sur mon Imac G5 avec macOS X .3.8 j'ai iChat 2.1  mais c'est pas indiqué iChatAV, quand je veux télécharger iChatAV sur:  http://www.apple.com/ichat/download/  au moment du téléchargement  il y a marqué "iChat 2.1" et non iChatAV alors qu'au début juste avant de télécharger il y a bien marqué "iChat AV 2.1 " d'ou mon interrogation : est-ce la même application avec ou sans le AV?  c
> 
> ...



oui c'est la même chose sauf que toi tu la eu dans panther


----------



## surcouf (4 Mars 2005)

Moi j'aimerai savoir si l'on peu utiliser une autre webcam que celle de mac,
car logitech nousvends des webcam compatibles avec mac et elles ne fontionnent pas
j'ai brancher une quickcamzoom, sur mon ordi, je pouvais me voir à l'écran, mais pas envoyer d'image à mon correspondant, a quoi cela sert-il?
je vous le demande


----------



## kathy h (4 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est la même chose sauf que toi tu la eu dans panther



Merci bien Monsieur le modérateur


----------



## kathy h (4 Mars 2005)

surcouf a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerai savoir si l'on peu utiliser une autre webcam que celle de mac,
> car logitech nousvends des webcam compatibles avec mac et elles ne fontionnent pas
> j'ai brancher une quickcamzoom, sur mon ordi, je pouvais me voir à l'écran, mais pas envoyer d'image à mon correspondant, a quoi cela sert-il?
> je vous le demande



En principe si tu as une cam avec un port firewire ça devrait marcher sur mac, c'est vrai que la iSight est assez cher 149 ¤ chez AppleStore !


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

surcouf a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerai savoir si l'on peu utiliser une autre webcam que celle de mac,
> car logitech nousvends des webcam compatibles avec mac et elles ne fontionnent pas
> j'ai brancher une quickcamzoom, sur mon ordi, je pouvais me voir à l'écran, mais pas envoyer d'image à mon correspondant, a quoi cela sert-il?
> je vous le demande



il te faut un soft comme ichatusbcam attention, la isight aura toujours une meilleur qualité


----------



## Bins (19 Mars 2005)

hello ! 

moi je voudrais savoir si l'on peut faire reconnaitre iSight par GarageBand pour enregister sa voix avec le micro iSight.

merci d'avance


----------



## KaptainKavern (10 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

A chacun son lot de pb.

Voilà, je tente de faire une laison video avec mes parents (iBook 14" 1,2 Ghz / iSight / adsl 512 Mo). Nous n'avons pas réussi à faire autre chose que du chat en mode texte.

Lorsque je les contacte pour un chat audio ou video, ils se retrouvent en échec de connexion, et j'obtiens un message qui me dit que la liaison audio ou video n'a pu être établie. Par contre en "local" nous avons tous notre image (les cams marchent), nous pouvons chatter en texte (donc nos comptes marchent) et je peux les inviter pour un chat audio, et réciproquement. Pourquoi y a t il un hic ?

Merci+


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> A chacun son lot de pb.
> 
> ...


En général un problème du "firewall". Il faut ouvrir différents por. Une petite recherche donnera toutes les réponses nécèssaires


----------



## Apca (10 Avril 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> A chacun son lot de pb.
> 
> ...



A-tu ou ton interlocuteur, un pare-feu ou quelque chose comme ca ?


----------



## golf (10 Avril 2005)

Pas forcément, le réseau AIM sur lequel s'appuie iChat est aussi souvent défaillant et/ou saturé


----------



## KaptainKavern (11 Avril 2005)

A priori pas de pare feu autre que celui mis en place par OSX... Le passage par le wifi peut il poser pb ? A mon avis non mais bon je n'exclus rien...


----------



## macarel (11 Avril 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> A priori pas de pare feu autre que celui mis en place par OSX... Le passage par le wifi peut il poser pb ? A mon avis non mais bon je n'exclus rien...


Ton modem/routeur/machin wifi n'a pas de firewall intégré?
J'ai galèré pendant un moment avant de comprendre ces trucs (je suis assez nul en informatique).
Finalement, c'est assez simple. J'ai "eteint" le firewall de l'imac, et réussi à configurer mon netgear en ouvrant les ports nécèssaires. :rose:


----------



## KaptainKavern (12 Avril 2005)

C'est un Airport Express...


----------



## macarel (13 Avril 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> C'est un Airport Express...


Alors là, je ne peux pas t'aider avec mes connaissances minimalistes(?), je n'ai pas de airport express, mais peutêtre si qualq'un d'autre passe sur ce forum.............. :rose:


----------



## patple (16 Avril 2005)

J'ai installé ce matin 10.3.9 et quand je clique sur mon icone verte de ma liste de contacts, j'obtiens une fenêtre noire au lieu de me voir. 

À mon avis gros problème


----------



## bacman (16 Avril 2005)

patple a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé ce matin 10.3.9 et quand je clique sur mon icone verte de ma liste de contacts, j'obtiens une fenêtre noire au lieu de me voir.
> 
> À mon avis gros problème



chez moi , c'est le contraire , 10.3.9 a enfin corrigé un bug audio sur mon g5 2*2,5 datant de 6 mois. je ne suis plus obligé de ne brancher la camera qu'apres le boot pour conserver le son


----------



## patple (16 Avril 2005)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> chez moi , c'est le contraire , 10.3.9 a enfin corrigé un bug audio sur mon g5 2*2,5 datant de 6 mois. je ne suis plus obligé de ne brancher la camera qu'apres le boot pour conserver le son



Tu as raison, cela ne vient pas de 10.3.9 puisque j'ai fait l'essai avec qq qui a fait la maj et sa caméra fonctionne très bien. Cela vient donc de mon iSight. J'ai envoyé un mail à mon vendeur.


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

La suite est ici : iSight : des confs et des maux [2] !... ​


----------

